# Snow Shovels



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets get some discussion going about who uses what for shovels. I have been running the Ames 1601900's for years now, and they are discontinued and I cant get my hands on anymore. Now I need to switch and find another high quality snow shovel that is going to last more than one storm. Lets get it goin boys....


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Gicon;525931 said:


> Lets get some discussion going about who uses what for shovels. I have been running the Ames 1601900's for years now, and they are discontinued and I cant get my hands on anymore. Now I need to switch and find another high quality snow shovel that is going to last more than one storm. Lets get it goin boys....


http://www.seymourmfg.com/product_detail_page.cfm?id=1871603670

/thread :salute:


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I use these green shovels made by Alpine. They're like 15$ each and they have been great. We've used them a ton this season and I think they are the best. I'm gonna go buy a bunch more, just in case I can't find them next year. Check your local private hardware store.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Brant'sLawnCare;526173 said:


> I use these green shovels made by Alpine. They're like 15$ each and they have been great. We've used them a ton this season and I think they are the best. I'm gonna go buy a bunch more, just in case I can't find them next year. Check your local private hardware store.


Do you have a part number or link so I can take a look?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Camden;525965 said:


> http://www.seymourmfg.com/product_detail_page.cfm?id=1871603670
> 
> /thread :salute:


How does that handle attach to the shovel?? That is where a lot of problems have come from for me


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*Snow-shovel*

The structron PP100 by Seymour is as good as you can get. It has a woodfilled fiberglass handle and a replaceable head too. I get mine at Reinders. Reinders.com


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

pelt35;526206 said:


> The structron PP100 by Seymour is as good as you can get. It has a woodfilled fiberglass handle and a replaceable head too. I get mine at Reinders. Reinders.com


How long do the handles and shovels last? How does the handle attach to the base? How much do you pay?


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*Snow-shovel*

The structron PP100 by Seymour is as good as you can get. It has a woodfilled fiberglass handle and a replaceable head too. I get mine at Reinders. Reinders.com


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

pelt35;526212 said:


> The structron PP100 by Seymour is as good as you can get. It has a woodfilled fiberglass handle and a replaceable head too. I get mine at Reinders. Reinders.com


How long do the handles and shovels last? How does the handle attach to the base? How much do you pay?


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

We use Melnor Shovels. They are just like a snowblower, but without the motor. They look alot the Seymours, though. I believe the ones we use are 28" wide, though.


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

They last quite a while and they are tuff for scraping ice etc. tooThe handles are pushed into the head and a screw holds them in place. they are made tuff. I think that I paid around 25 dollars ea., but they last. here is a pic of one


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

A screw in the handle is no good.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Gicon;526245 said:


> A screw in the handle is no good.


I bought my first Structron shovel at least 5 years ago and I still use it every time it snows. I've been so impressed with the quality that I have been purchasing Structron hand tools for landscaping. They are without question the best available.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Camden;526421 said:


> I bought my first Structron shovel at least 5 years ago and I still use it every time it snows. I've been so impressed with the quality that I have been purchasing Structron hand tools for landscaping. They are without question the best available.


Sum up your snow operation for me if you will. Residential, Commercial, and how many employees. I am trying to find someone who has really put these shovels to the test.....


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Gicon;526432 said:


> Sum up your snow operation for me if you will. Residential, Commercial, and how many employees. I am trying to find someone who has really put these shovels to the test.....


To be honest, I used Structron shovels a lot more a few years ago than I do now. I used to be the grounds manager at a huge resort and my shovel crew back then was huge and they were all equipped with the same shovel that is shown in pelt35's post.

We cleared the walks at 400+ units every time there was more than a dusting.

I only have 30 accounts now with all of them commercial except for a couple. I do the walks at about 20 of them.

You're going to thank me for turning you onto these tools, trust me.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Camden, the problem I could forsee with these shovels is how the handles attach to the base unit of the shovel. This is the biggest problem I have seen in the past in terms of the unreliabilty of a shovel. I have never ever had a crew member break a handle, so I do not see the type of handle as an issue. Anytime you have to put a screw into a handle to hold it in place, it weakens the integrity. It also has to do with how well the handle stays in place on the shovel, and how strong the entire piece is. I have had shovels like this in the past and they didnt last more than a storm. The shovels I have now can last a solid couple of years. The problem is, they are now discontinued, so I am forced to find a new product line.....


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I was laughing when I read the topic. I buy snow shovels usually 50 at a time. My guys have chosen a specific shovel about 6-7 years ago. My local hardware guy gets them for me. They are very light. They last about 5- 6 storms until they wear it almost to the shaft.
But they scrape everything. NJ snow is not like regular snow it is snow sleet ice slush all mixed in all the time. I will look in the shop tomorrow and get a model number.
They cost me 8.00 each.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

tjlands;526492 said:


> I was laughing when I read the topic. I buy snow shovels usually 50 at a time. My guys have chosen a specific shovel about 6-7 years ago. My local hardware guy gets them for me. They are very light. They last about 5- 6 storms until they wear it almost to the shaft.
> But they scrape everything. NJ snow is not like regular snow it is snow sleet ice slush all mixed in all the time. I will look in the shop tomorrow and get a model number.
> They cost me 8.00 each.


Are they pushers? I am looking for a 22-24" Pusher


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

tjlands;526492 said:


> I was laughing when I read the topic. I buy snow shovels usually 50 at a time. My guys have chosen a specific shovel about 6-7 years ago. My local hardware guy gets them for me. They are very light. They last about 5- 6 storms until they wear it almost to the shaft.
> But they scrape everything. NJ snow is not like regular snow it is snow sleet ice slush all mixed in all the time. I will look in the shop tomorrow and get a model number.
> They cost me 8.00 each.


Ill take that model number when you do get it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Runner;526234 said:


> We use Melnor Shovels. They are just like a snowblower, but without the motor. They look alot the Seymours, though. I believe the ones we use are 28" wide, though.


I use the Melnor shovels too. They scrap well, sometimes too well


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

deere615;526821 said:


> I use the Melnor shovels too. They scrap well, sometimes too well


How do those handles attach to the base/shovel???


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

tjlands;526492 said:


> I was laughing when I read the topic. I buy snow shovels usually 50 at a time. My guys have chosen a specific shovel about 6-7 years ago. My local hardware guy gets them for me. They are very light. They last about 5- 6 storms until they wear it almost to the shaft.
> But they scrape everything. NJ snow is not like regular snow it is snow sleet ice slush all mixed in all the time. I will look in the shop tomorrow and get a model number.
> They cost me 8.00 each.


TJ, $8.00 a piece appeals to me. Who cares if they break for $8. I would very much appreciate a name and model number to start tracking these down and seeing if I can get my hands on some.


----------



## KLM Service (Dec 6, 2006)

*The Snow Plow*

I purchased the Snow Plow last winter and fell in love with it. Although pricey it is holding up very well. On the average we shovel 14-16 commercial sidewalks of all sizes each snow, I am very satisfied with this shovel and recently ordered 2 more for my residential crew that does an average of 20 drives and sidewalks. The handle is held with 2 screws but I use a couple dabs of Gorilla glue to eliminate any problems.

www.cleaningsolutions4u.com


----------



## duramax03049 (Jan 30, 2008)

ha ridiculous thread but a great topic. i personally like a plastic flat blade with a black handle. i found shoveling sidewalks that all plastic is the way to go. the stupid metal edges always get jammed in between in snow, the rivets popped out, and they dont slide as good on the concrete.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I called Melnor today. They are done for the season for snow shovels and the guy said these are for homeowners anyways, not contractor grade..........


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

I use a regular spade dirt shovel. It scapes right down to the pavement. It may take a little longer, but it's a quality job, and you dont have to worry about how the handle attaches, cause it doesn't have one.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Gicon;526834 said:


> TJ, $8.00 a piece appeals to me. Who cares if they break for $8. I would very much appreciate a name and model number to start tracking these down and seeing if I can get my hands on some.


Ames 1573700


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

MFIGGS422;527345 said:


> I use a regular spade dirt shovel. It scapes right down to the pavement. It may take a little longer, but it's a quality job, and you don't have to worry about how the handle attaches, cause it doesn't have one.


Wow. That post leads me to believe you are serious about Snow & Ice. Do you have any pictures of your arms? They must be huge from pushing a metal shovel around all night....Thats crazy...


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Gicon;527743 said:


> Wow. That post leads me to believe you are serious about Snow & Ice. Do you have any pictures of your arms? They must be huge from pushing a metal shovel around all night....Thats crazy...


Its OK if you have one sidewalk 5 ft long......


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Gicon;526829 said:


> How do those handles attach to the base/shovel???


The ones I have attach with the little push in button. I don't thin they all attach like that though. They may be home owner grade but they work great for scraping packed snow. I use ones with out a metal edge when clearing light snow. I got them for 2.97 a piece so I couldn't pass it up


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

tjlands;527595 said:


> Ames 1573700


Funny pic haha


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

Gicon;527743 said:


> Wow. That post leads me to believe you are serious about Snow & Ice. Do you have any pictures of your arms? They must be huge from pushing a metal shovel around all night....Thats crazy...


I hope you got your tickets to the gun show, cause here they are.......


----------



## McVey Landscaping (Nov 21, 2007)

Check these out, I posted a thread called The Ol Snow Shovel, and found this. I bought a 30", it is an awesome shovel, built like a 55 gallon plastic drum. Love it, going to buy a 48" to use in some other spots. http://www.thesnowplow.com/


----------



## jblankster (Feb 18, 2008)

i gotta sidewalk shovel that looks just like a snow plow, its angled to one side, great for pushing snow on sidewalks. but its not too great for large driveways. but i got another shovel for that. lol


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

J L McVey;529249 said:


> Check these out, I posted a thread called The Ol Snow Shovel, and found this. I bought a 30", it is an awesome shovel, built like a 55 gallon plastic drum. Love it, going to buy a 48" to use in some other spots. http://www.thesnowplow.com/


I am in talks what this guy now. $35 for a 24" snow pusher is a little much. I dont know if we will be able to make a deal. Those things better melt the snow for $35


----------



## McVey Landscaping (Nov 21, 2007)

I thought so to when I spent $45 for a 30" to my door, that is until I got it and used it. I also thought spending $37,000 for a new 2500HD, and Western plow, again till I used it. It is all in what you want. I have plenty of sidewalks to clear and use a 24" snow blower. This shovel moves the white fluffy stuff faster than the snowblower.

Behavior Modification Specailist by Night, Mower, Landscaper, SnowPlower by day.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Gicon;527122 said:


> I called Melnor today. They are done for the season for snow shovels and the guy said these are for homeowners anyways, not contractor grade..........


I have NO idea who that guy may have been, or what shovel he was talking about, but the ones we use hold up great, NEVER break, and wear out after about two seasons. Now, mind you, this is shoveling for anywhere from 8 to 20 hours per event. 
As far as this guy, I'm willing to bet that he's probably never even USED one of these shovels...or if so, hasn't used one enough to even add up to one nights use.  I just go by what OUR experience has been - tried and true out in the field. 
As far as the metal edge, we just use the plastic edges, also. The reason being, is that we don't want out rocket scientists who shovel to be scratching up doors with them.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i have a few different ones that float around in the back of my truck. The best I like is an Ames 'Artic Blast', has a green metal blade, picked it up at HD. Doesn't bend and is nice and light. Whoever jumps outta the truck first fights for it lol.


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*grocery store*

I buy those orange ones at the grocery store about 6-10 bucks ea. , the ones with the long handle are great and if you loose one its no big deal...give em to the workers no worries.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

KLM Service;527053 said:


> I purchased the Snow Plow last winter and fell in love with it. Although pricey it is holding up very well. On the average we shovel 14-16 commercial sidewalks of all sizes each snow, I am very satisfied with this shovel and recently ordered 2 more for my residential crew that does an average of 20 drives and sidewalks. The handle is held with 2 screws but I use a couple dabs of Gorilla glue to eliminate any problems.
> 
> www.cleaningsolutions4u.com


Been there done that works great


----------



## McVey Landscaping (Nov 21, 2007)

The first one I had I put the screws in it, thought about drilling it putting bolts through it, but used the screws. I could see where the Glue would work good, the srews eventually wore a little causing the handle to come slightly lose. I fixed it with the bolts. My new ones are here hav'nt put together yet. Will try the glue. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Yeah, the Gorilla glue in the handle is a pretty good idea.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I just broke mine the other day, fixed it with 2 screws but that didn't work, I will have to try a bolt and gorilla glue


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

For the perfect snow shovel check out the link below. Its on available in Quebec so excuse the French, but I think you will get it.http://www.tetesaclaques.tv/video.php?vid=42


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

tjlands;527595 said:


> Ames 1573700


we use a variety of shovels on the walks, a Suncast (2000 i think) that looks vary similar to the ones in this picture, but ther blue & black (about $7) ....also the "Dakota Snoblade" , which is the most popular with my guys on light stuff (about $75).....and I just ordered (2) 30in & (1) 36in thesnowplow shovels ($155 delivered for all 3) . curious to see how these work out. I like having each guy/truck set up with a variety of shovels and also a few extras We have around 20 commercials that have sidewalk work, and about 100 resi's, so they will be put to the testwesport


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

i bought a 36" snowplow shovel for $50 and i thought "this son of a bi*** better be worth the money" I used it for 1 week straight, and the next day i ordered 2-24", 2 more 36" and 2 48". best i've ever had. work great up to 6", need a scoop after that, worth the money to me


----------

